# Should I replace my scraped wheel now or later?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

A week and a half ago, I had an unfortunate highway incident with a oil truck hose, which scraped the rear M68 rim pretty bad. Wheel is still true, no vibrations, although it's got 2 scratches in it, and a pretty big nick.










These are my winter wheels, so they're going to get more environmental abuse.

My 11th M68 arrived today, and I'm debating whether I want to put the new rim on now, or wait until after winter?

Part of my concern is whether the nicked rear M68 is going to have problems with all the additional environmental abuse.

Thoughts?

-Al


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Why are you asking....*

Al I've only been around for a few months but I already know that the thought of having a scratched rim (or anything else not perfectly clean for that matter) on your car will drive you nuts:yikes: . My guess is it's on by the weekend (unless you take 3 times your regular prozac dosage ).

You need to remember, I have a little of the OCD thing going too:eeps: , so I'm starting to understand your thought process. I'm starting to scare myself just thinking about it


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Hey Alee,

I say leave it on if you can stand it, until winter is over.

My front right wheel has a small nick in it from a rock or something and I debated switching it out with the wheel in the truck. Decided against it because I wanted to save that one for a REALLY bad scrape and also because I want all my tires to have the same tread wear. 

Just my .02


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I would agree with TD. Actually, I have a very similar scratch on my left front, and I will be taking it to a repair place to get is fixed. It will probably not get fixed completely, but at 1/6th of the price of a new wheel, its a better option for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

You *SHOULD* leave the nicked one on for the remainder of winter...if you are worried about what salt, snow etc.. will do to it, just glob a ton of wax in the damaged spot...

But I am wasting my breath because there is no way in HELL that *YOU* will even make it to Saturday before having the new one mounted! 

:lmao:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Alee's dilemma!*

I also think you should stick it out until Spring, Alee!

I know it'll feel like being tied to the wheel of torture (sorry for the pun), but try to stick it out.

There must be some kind of support groups in Philadelphia that can help you get through this. After all it is the 'City of Brotherly Love', right?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

If it were me, I would have just swapped it out with the spare, and not even considered buying a new one just for that! :dunno: 

But, I concur with the rest of the general consensus here... the new rim will be on your car before SuperBowl kickoff. :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *If it were me, I would have just swapped it out with the spare, and not even considered buying a new one just for that! :dunno:
> *


Unfortunately the spare is a front passenger one... the rear is 8.5x17. I would have to get the tire yanked off and remounted on the new rim. Then knowing I have this rim with scratches on it, it will need refurbing. Grrrrr.

I'm resisting temptation to swap my rim out...

must... fight... urges...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Alee's dilemma!*



IndyMike said:


> *There must be some kind of support groups in Philadelphia that can help you get through this. After all it is the 'City of Brotherly Love', right? *


There's a nice support group in North Philadelphia that would be happy to take the rims off my car so I never have to think about them again.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

You are eating too many jellyfish...so now you have no spine..stand up to those OCD urges...*Just say NO!!*


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *You are eating too many jellyfish...so now you have no spine..stand up to those OCD urges...Just say NO!! *


I guess while I wait for the season to end, I will continue collecting rims. Only need to collect 4 M68s to complete another full set.  :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I guess while I wait for the season to end, I will continue collecting rims. Only need to collect 4 M68s to complete another full set.  :thumb: *


Do you get a prize for collecting a whole set?? Or is it like baseball cards...you just do it because it feels good!! 

When you run out of room in your basement I will take a set off of your hands...at a deeply discounted price of course! :thumb:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Alee's dilemma!*



alee said:


> *
> 
> There's a nice support group in North Philadelphia that would be happy to take the rims off my car so I never have to think about them again. *


LOL! Chances are they wouldn't stop at the wheels either! Mirrors, hood, trunk, quarterpanels, engine would all follow shortwith. You wouldn't be able to finish 'Cumbaya' before it'd look like a skeleton. Of course, then you could brag that you have a real stripper, and win that thread 'Who has the fewest options on their Bimmer'!

I can just feel the love from that city reverberating all the way to Indianapolis. Anyone want to sing 'He ain't heavy, he's my brother' along with me?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I guess while I wait for the season to end, I will continue collecting rims. Only need to collect 4 M68s to complete another full set.  :thumb: *


*LIAR!!!*

There is no way you will hold out until spring...you might and I repeat, MIGHT, make it past this weekend just to prove us all wrong but past that...NFW!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LIAR!!!
> 
> There is no way you will hold out until spring...you might and I repeat, MIGHT, make it past this weekend just to prove us all wrong but past that...NFW!!  *


Saturday at the lastest:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Saturday at the lastest:lmao: :lmao: *


We should get a pool going!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> We should get a pool going!!  *


I'll take Saturday by noon


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'll take Saturday by noon *


I say Monday by the end of the day...just so he can tell us he waited past the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I say Monday by the end of the day...just so he can tell us he waited past the weekend :thumb: *


If it rains before Saturday (I think they are calling for some) he'll have to wash it . Once he gets another close look at the damage and thinks about that nice new clean unblemished wheel:thumb: he will no longer be responsible:eeps: .

Done deal, wheel on


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> If it rains before Saturday (I think they are calling for some) he'll have to wash it . Once he gets another close look at the damage and thinks about that nice new clean unblemished wheel:thumb: he will no longer be responsible:eeps: .
> 
> Done deal, wheel on *


Nah! I'm not buying into this pool thing.

I happen to trust Alee will do the right thing and wait. He'll look deep within himself and find the resolve to fight the demons of change that are haunting him.

Psst! (in hushed voice, "I'll take 6pm Saturday")


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I would leave it on...

I can't believe that you have 11 M68s. Why not get a nicer set of aftermarket rimes? :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> Psst! (in hushed voice, "I'll take 6pm Saturday") *


LMAO!! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LMAO!! :lmao: :lmao: *


The real question is who wants to bribe me to win the pool?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:
 

> *I can't believe that you have 11 M68s. Why not get a nicer set of aftermarket rimes? :dunno: *


Well, I need a minimum of 10... 4 summer + 1 spare, 5 winter + 1 spare. The 11th was Mike's fault... he showed me an eBay auction I couldn't resist.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Well, I need a minimum of 10... 4 summer + 1 spare, 5 winter + 1 spare. The 11th was Mike's fault... he showed me an eBay auction I couldn't resist.  *


I know why you have so many rims, but why not buy two different stlyes? You could use the M68s for winter and buy some better looking summer rims.

IMO, there are much better looking rims out there...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I would leave it on...
> 
> I can't believe that you have 11 M68s. Why not get a nicer set of aftermarket rimes? :dunno: *


Nate,

I don't find it very strange or unbelievable that Alee will soon have 12 M68's in his possession.

I happen to think they are one of the best looking OEM rims that are offered by any auto company.

What I do find a bit, how should I say...............umm, eccentric is that Alee has 3 spare Orient Blue E46's attached to them.

(j/k Alee)


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LMAO!! :lmao: :lmao: *


Now where are any of us going to find jellyfish to bribe you with? :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Well, I need a minimum of 10... 4 summer + 1 spare, 5 winter + 1 spare. The 11th was Mike's fault... he showed me an eBay auction I couldn't resist.  *


I just showed you the auction, I didn't twist your arm to bid on it...

If I show an alcoholic an ad for beer does it become my fault when he falls off the wagon?? I think not...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *IMO, there are much better looking rims out there... *


There are no rims that look better than M68s IMHO.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *If I show an alcoholic an ad for beer does it become my fault when he falls off the wagon?? I think not... *


The problem is you need to be "cured" before you can fall off the boat.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> The problem is you need to be "cured" before you can fall off the boat.  *


You mean wagon right?? But then again...falling off the boat is probably how you got in this country!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Now where are any of us going to find jellyfish to bribe you with? :dunno: *


Jersey shore? :dunno: Just be sure to pick out the hypodermics


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> There are no rims that look better than M68s IMHO. *


:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You mean wagon right?? But then again...falling off the boat is probably how you got in this country!  *


I still smell like the ocean. :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> :tsk: *


Ok Nate... budget of 1200 for FIVE rims only... what would you pick?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Well, I need a minimum of 10... 4 summer + 1 spare, 5 winter + 1 spare. The 11th was Mike's fault... he showed me an eBay auction I couldn't resist.  *


Baloney. Pure baloney.
P.S. Did you buy *my* UGDO yet?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Now where are any of us going to find jellyfish to bribe you with? :dunno: *


I'll try to find some, but I was going to turn Al onto a friend who has a garage on Midland Ave. with an open space that Al could use. But he'd have to buy his own opener to use the UGDO on.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike, here's a fair warning for low mileage slacker drivers like you.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You mean wagon right?? But then again...falling off the boat is probably how you got in this country!  *


Did someone say wagon?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Ok Nate... budget of 1200 for FIVE rims only... what would you pick?  *


They were that cheap :yikes: They had to have been used  I don't know off hand, but I love Hartge Classics and BBS rims 

I also like Breyton Magics, you may be able to get a set of 17s for that price...

remember that I have 16" rims :lmao:
pic


----------

